# Most chaos night of my life



## Skunkx1 (Jun 14, 2018)

This has to be the worst night ever for me. I was 16, had just started to party real hard. I went to Oslo for the weekend, was gonna stay at one my friends co-ops. So, I got there, early in the day, having taken a train into Oslo. I toss my bag into his room, and we end up sitting in their living room for a while listening to records and doing predrinks and shit. After a while we finally decide to move our asses down to this pub in the city centre. At this point we were like, four people or some shit, walking down the streets, pretty drunk, tossing shit at random people, really just trying to get into a fight or some shit. However, we did in some magical way NOT end up in a fight, and we got down to this pub with no problems. We finally get in, we drink like crazy untill it's 3 AM, and time to go home. We were originally gonna do that, but here's when the problems start. We meet this real asshole in the norwegian punk scene called Ronny, who is like "HEY GUYS FUCKING COME WITH ME AND WE CAN JAM OUT IN MY REHEARSAL SPACE YES!??" And us being drunk as fuck thought that was a good idea, even though he was really far out on speed and stuff. He told us it was close by as well, so we didn't think this would be problematic at all.

We were so fucking wrong

We end up in a taxi cab driving into the fucking woods outside Oslo, driving for about 45 minutes. We finally get to this bigass warehouse in the middle of nowhere after Ronny had been complaining about kids not being hit enough to the taxi driver the entire cab ride. So we go inside, and start jamming, me on bass, my friend on guitar and Ronny on drums. After a long ass while of jamming, we were all pretty tired, so we sit down on his couch, just to chill for a while. But all of a sudden, after getting us a few beers, Ronny pulls out this big plate with a literal fucking tower of speed mixed with concerta. And he starts snorting, keeps going on that shit for about an hour, then he asks me if I want some. I said no, cuz I had never really done anything harder than weed at that point in life. So he says fair enough, but then he asks me to play drums, and I go like "Sure dude." He then starts to get really threatening, acting angry and stuff, commanding me to play d-beat, so I do it as I don't wanna get into any fights with him being so far away from everything I knew. He then starts playing the bass, my friend on guitar again, so drunk that he thinks he's playing a gig for 20 people. We do this for three fucking hours. We finally do get a break though, and I was so goddamn tired and so fucking drunk, so when Ronny pulls up his speed plate again,He asks if I want some, and I just said yes, cause of me being so goddamn tired. So he gives me this really thick, long ass line. I snort the whole thing in one go, feeling the effects hit me in the face like a fucking freight train. We then jam for a small while more, me being sped up like a motherfucker, close to OD'ing. 
After this, I tell Ronny that me and my friend should leave, as I can see he is totally fucked up, sitting in a chair going in and out of sleep, and he agrees to leave. So Ronny tells me which direction I should walk to take the metro, and I nod, not really getting what he said. But as soon as me and my friend leaves this building, my friend decides he's gonna sleep on the porch of the warehouse building. I get really superpissed, trying to wake his ass up for 30 minutes, before I kick him in the stomach out of anger, and leave him lying there, trying to find my way back to the city centre. 
However, I end up going the wrong way at a crossroad, and I kept going the wrong way for several hours, before I finally realized that I fucked up. So I turn around and walk back up, finally finding the fucking metro, and getting on it, making my way back to Oslo's city centre.

I sit in the metro for a few hours trying to warm myself up, cause it had started raining when I was walking, and I was super cold, and super wet, and super fucking pissed and sick of everything. Then my friend suddenly calls me saying he woke up in a random yard, with cum all over his pants, jacket,face and his ass hurting like a motherfucker. Poor dude had apparently started walking after waking up completely blacked out and then getting raped by some guy in a yard. I managed to guide him back to city centre, and then we finally made our way back to the co-op, both of us really destroyed. 

So yeah, this was also how my speed addiction kicked off. What a fucking ride that night was.


----------



## Minky (Jun 14, 2018)

Crazy and sorry for your friend.


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 14, 2018)

Holy fuck!!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 14, 2018)

holy shit man thats a scary story and a horrible thing that happened to yer friend. but damn after that night you kept using speed?


----------



## Skunkx1 (Jun 15, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> holy shit man thats a scary story and a horrible thing that happened to yer friend. but damn after that night you kept using speed?



Yeah, after this I knew how good speed in itself felt, even though it was a shitty thing to go through. I finally got clean about three months ago though.


----------



## Lilly (Jul 1, 2018)

Dang that night sounds pretty brutal.... Guess it's good you made it out generally unscathed 

Congrats on cleaning up by the way


----------



## RottonCotton (Jul 2, 2018)

Skunkx1 said:


> This has to be the worst night ever for me. I was 16, had just started to party real hard. I went to Oslo for the weekend, was gonna stay at one my friends co-ops. So, I got there, early in the day, having taken a train into Oslo. I toss my bag into his room, and we end up sitting in their living room for a while listening to records and doing predrinks and shit. After a while we finally decide to move our asses down to this pub in the city centre. At this point we were like, four people or some shit, walking down the streets, pretty drunk, tossing shit at random people, really just trying to get into a fight or some shit. However, we did in some magical way NOT end up in a fight, and we got down to this pub with no problems. We finally get in, we drink like crazy untill it's 3 AM, and time to go home. We were originally gonna do that, but here's when the problems start. We meet this real asshole in the norwegian punk scene called Ronny, who is like "HEY GUYS FUCKING COME WITH ME AND WE CAN JAM OUT IN MY REHEARSAL SPACE YES!??" And us being drunk as fuck thought that was a good idea, even though he was really far out on speed and stuff. He told us it was close by as well, so we didn't think this would be problematic at all.
> 
> We were so fucking wrong
> 
> ...


I jerked off to this ! Epic


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jul 3, 2018)

At least y'all got out of there alive. Holy shit!​


----------



## Skunkx1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Lilly said:


> Dang that night sounds pretty brutal.... Guess it's good you made it out generally unscathed
> 
> Congrats on cleaning up by the way



Thanks! Pretty proud of myself. I do relapse from time to time, but I'm in control!


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jul 10, 2018)

Epic story man. Things parents scare there children with. Shitty it actually happens though. 
Congrats on getting clean man. 
I hope your budy is doing well also. Safe travels.


----------



## Skunkx1 (Jul 10, 2018)

ROADFLOWER said:


> Epic story man. Things parents scare there children with. Shitty it actually happens though.
> Congrats on getting clean man.
> I hope your budy is doing well also. Safe travels.



Thanks! You too dude. 
He's doing pretty good, settled in a nice collective and stuff.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jul 11, 2018)

Good to hear it didn't mess him up Souper bad that's hard core.


----------

